# Nanoptics Fiber Optic Sights



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Have been wanting to add an inlaid fiber optic sight on a few choice frames I have, and after doing a bit of research and Amazon product reviews, settled on this brand as everyone raved about how bright they were.......so purchased some 0.029 sized in Green, and am not disappointed at all.

These are indeed bright and very nice fiber optics.....got 5 ea. 12" fibers for right at $20 shipped.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Cool! Looking forward to seeing what frames you put them on and how well they work.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Cool! Looking forward to seeing what frames you put them on and how well they work.


I bought the biggest size Amazon had, being 0.029", but wish I had known you could get larger sizes directly from their site ......what I got is pretty small, but is also very bright so it "appears " bigger than it is, if that makes any sense ?

They came on a white colored background card, so wondering if you painted the groove to be inlaid in white also, if that would have the same effect ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! Looking forward to seeing what frames you put them on and how well they work.
> ...


Only seems logical that any light you can get to reflect through it would be beneficial. Although, I do have a front sight like that on an air pistol and it is held in place and otherwise surrounded by black plastic. It works well and is pretty bright.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Perfect for diminishing eyesight at extended arm length. That's why I really like fiber optic sights. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Perfect for diminishing eyesight at extended arm length. That's why I really like fiber optic sights. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


. lol [mention]Pebble Shooter [/mention] , it's not the arm length stuff I can't see anymore, it's the 10 Meter stuff. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Darrell,

Ye've promtit me tae 'hink aboot this!

If ye imagine fibre oaptic (multi strand) cable wi' outer plastic cladding.. the colour o' the cladding can be grey, black or whatever & it disnae seem tae affect the licht on single strand f.o. o'er oany given length.

Ma interpretation o' this is the licht entering yin f.o. end is transmitted tae the ither en' -at a speed- withoot licht loss. Initially A' hud thoucht that licht wis absorbed also by exposed strand lengths bit apparently it's en' tae en' only that ye need tae worry aboot!

In the couple o sights that A've made so faur, A've singed the en's wi a flame tae haud thame in the tube.. creating a larger diameter dome en' either side. A' thoucht that wi' this greater surface area ye should also get a brighter pin-pint sight but I'm noo thinkin that this isnae the case..

1. If ye singe/burn ower much it does dull the f.o. en' a bit which will inhibit licht entry. 2. It micht be bettir jist supergluin' this'n'place as 3. A'm also noo 'hinkin that this f.o. material wid be better cut using a scalpel or razor blade producin' a clean 90° en' face.. sumthins *tellin' me this is importint fur licht tranmission. (*Ma' fishin pal has his ain telecom's business & yaises this f.o. stuff, A'm shair he's mentioned this b4 tae me..A'll get this confirmed when A' see 'im.)

Hope this helps..


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sling I use the fiber optics on the corner of my Homemade slingshots as well. The background is not relevant to the brightness Of the fiber optics, as the length of the fiber-optic that will strengthen or weaken the brightness. When you look at that fully fiber optic in the package It is super bright, when you cut it down to 20 Millimeters they will be much less bright Because there's less fiber optic to soak up the light in transfer to the end. If you want The corner to be bigger All you need to do is hit the end with a little bit of heat and it will mushroom out and you will get a larger end to show the light. It doesn't take much at all to mushroom the end of the fiber-optic you don't even need to hit the fiber-optic into the flame of a lighter get it close for a millisecond And it was mushroom. One word of caution,a mushroomed end it's going to be much more delicate Than A straight piece of Fiber optic . I Have to mushroom the end of mine Just a little bit because I use .75 mm And it Helps to have it mushrooms bit. Make sure you coat The very end with a little bit of epoxy If your mushroom so that it doesn't break off the end and lose your corner. Happened to me a few times because I Was a little bit too weak on the epoxy right on the corner.

Looking forward to seeing What you come up with I do have video of what mine look like in the Micarta giveaway video that I did .

Cheers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

vince4242 said:


> Sling I use the fiber optics on the corner of my Homemade slingshots as well. The background is not relevant to the brightness Of the fiber optics, as the length of the fiber-optic that will strengthen or weaken the brightness. When you look at that fully fiber optic in the package It is super bright, when you cut it down to 20 Millimeters they will be much less bright Because there's less fiber optic to soak up the light in transfer to the end. If you want The corner to be bigger All you need to do is hit the end with a little bit of heat and it will mushroom out and you will get a larger end to show the light. It doesn't take much at all to mushroom the end of the fiber-optic you don't even need to hit the fiber-optic into the flame of a lighter get it close for a millisecond And it was mushroom. One word of caution,a mushroomed end it's going to be much more delicate Than A straight piece of Fiber optic . I Have to mushroom the end of mine Just a little bit because I use .75 mm And it Helps to have it mushrooms bit. Make sure you coat The very end with a little bit of epoxy If your mushroom so that it doesn't break off the end and lose your corner. Happened to me a few times because I Was a little bit too weak on the epoxy right on the corner.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing What you come up with I do have video of what mine look like in the Micarta giveaway video that I did .
> 
> Cheers


Good info, tks Vince .....I figured the length might come into play as well. 

This company has much larger diameter than offered on Amazon, so thinking of getting some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I would suggest giving what you have a try first Put a dab of Super Glue where you wanted to be And let that dry and just shoot it With the current fiber optic you have before Epoxying in place. I went with much thicker fiber optic when I started, More on the range of what you have and found with these tiny targets we are shooting it was too big and completely covering up The target . Making a round Corner instead of a sharp corner . I now use the thinner .75 mm fiber optic because it makes a sharp corner and I can set That fiber optic directly in the middle of a 30 mm spinner And still see The spinner I'm trying to hit. Just my way of shooting And it works for me but something to think about. I have a some thick stuff that I don't use it all anymore Because it Doesn't allow me to put that fiber-optic directly on Center Without covering the whole Target.

Food for thought .

Cheers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I actually talked to a rep from this company about what I was using them for, and asked for suggestions on how to mount....and he said do not use CA or epoxy as both can eat up or deteriorate their fibers....said to use a small bed of clear silicone instead....food for thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is good to know about eating away the fiber-optic . Never had an issue with that Still going strong months later and very bright , But Yours may not be the same as mine I got mine from slingshooting.com Can buy it 4 inch sections . I suppose you have enough of it that you could take a 1in chunk put some epoxy on it and see if the light changes Quality. I am positive you'll figure it out And it'll work awesome.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Yessir, CA( thick viscosity) was going to be my go to until he said not to, lol.

Live and learn I guess....or ask and ye shall receive.

I hope you're feeling good or better mg friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice Darrell. We had a similar idea! I just got some Truglo in 0.6 and 0.78 from Amazon the other day for the same reason. Now to figure out what frame to test it on, and then working on it.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for asking sling, definitely feeling better today, rough weekend but bounced back and feeling great today!

Cheers


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I actually talked to a rep from this company about what I was using them for, and asked for suggestions on how to mount....and he said do not use CA or epoxy as both can eat up or deteriorate their fibers....said to use a small bed of clear silicone instead....food for thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interestin! There's always retaining inside brass tube & gluing this as a back up. If ye need a wee piece tae experiment wi' let me ken.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Trap1 said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > I actually talked to a rep from this company about what I was using them for, and asked for suggestions on how to mount....and he said do not use CA or epoxy as both can eat up or deteriorate their fibers....said to use a small bed of clear silicone instead....food for thought.
> ...


If you put the fibers up inside a tube, you cut off all the light coming in the top of them to make the end of the fibers glow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Would love to see a slingshot with the sights install.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hoss said:


> Would love to see a slingshot with the sights install.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Still plan on doing it, just gotta find the right fit and sling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Nice Darrell. We had a similar idea! I just got some Truglo in 0.6 and 0.78 from Amazon the other day for the same reason. Now to figure out what frame to test it on, and then working on it.


Been trying to figure out the best way to make the groove in the fork tip to accept the fiber, and would love to hear your ideas ?

I was in the basement today working on a certain someone's flute, and one of the thin metal rods that hold the insulation up in between the floor joists fell down, which gave me an idea.
I might be able to heat one up cherry red with a torch, and lay it right on the fork tip
To burn in the channel for the fiber.

Thoughts or suggestions ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sling my suggestion would be to get a scrap piece of wood or composite material that you normally work with and take a little chunk of that fiber optic and glue it in place to practice.

What I do with wood, Plywood And Plastics is I take that sharp corner that is usually where you sight off of and I just knock off the tiniest bit so there's a small flat Edge to superglue the fiber optics on too. I make sure that you just take a tiny bit off so that the fiber optics becomes the new corner of that slingshot. Once it's in place and set I use a small amount of 5-minute epoxy covering the side the back and right to the front will lock it in place and let light through to make it nice and bright. Just test it on a hunk of plywood and see what I mean if you take too much off the corner you're installing fiber-optic to then you're going to have a soft rounded corner and not as sharp corner like personally I like to have.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

A quick tip, I use E6000 glue to put my fiber optic sights on because it holds well and you can peel it off with your fingernail if you don't like it or don't want to alter the frame.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great suggestion Harry. I love e6000 it is better than goop. I will have to remember that if I want to try something a little less permanent. The epoxy's never coming off without some damage to the fork.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Darrell. We had a similar idea! I just got some Truglo in 0.6 and 0.78 from Amazon the other day for the same reason. Now to figure out what frame to test it on, and then working on it.
> ...


Ma initial thought tae heat a bit of wire of dia wee'er than F.O. & burn it quickly.. clean with wire (brass) brush? Much the same as yer'sel.

A second option wid be.. glue a slever of wood (the same as sling made from) drill a wee hole (same dia as f.o.) through glue line of the slever & sling & sand/pare doon tae nearly half the diameter.

Sorry.... I missed reading some of the posts above!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool idea- eager to see how it comes out for you!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Darrell. We had a similar idea! I just got some Truglo in 0.6 and 0.78 from Amazon the other day for the same reason. Now to figure out what frame to test it on, and then working on it.
> ...


Still haven't gotten around to trying it, as I was sort of wondering the same thing. I have some needle files I was going to try to file the channel into the fork corner. Only thing holding me back is a lack of confidence, not wanting the mess up and potentially ruin a frame 

Also wondering if I want to mount it straight on, or try to angle a bit like the guy from Catty Shack Catapults does his.

Do like Harry's suggestion of the E6000... May have to pick up a tube.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Like I said earlier grab a scrap of wood cut a 90° corner and then try it there first period i now put my fiber optic directly on top of the frame where it's just hanging over on the tip and then it angles more to the top of the frame at the back for more support. This is the way my main D1 slingshot is set up and so that's the way I do my custom slingshots. Then I don't have to cut the corner out and works great for me.

Cheers


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

This is very interesting guys A great thread that I shall watch - thank you all for your input. This is why I love this forum.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey just wanted to let you all know that I found assorted sized fiber optic rods for sale at my local hobby / model / d&d store. They had a variety of sizes and colors and the most expensive piece was like $3 for a 1 foot section. Now I just have to remember where I put my E6000 lol


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well this held up to shooting a dozen rounds or so but was about 11 inches low. it is mounted in double sided foam tape BTW. I think I will need to make a small groove and glue it into said groove to get the elevation dialed in.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

To tag onto this FO topic but with a different option, our Scottish buddy John [mention]Trap1 [/mention] made and sent me some custom FO tabs or holders to try out.
I retrofitted one of them onto one of my Wasp Uniphoxx frames this past weekend.

I carved out the blade shape into the fork and inlaid it with med. thick CA glue, but haven't had a chance to get it outside in the bright sun yet.

Tks so much John, appreciate you brother.

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> To tag onto this FO topic but with a different option, our Scottish buddy John [mention]Trap1 [/mention] made and sent me some custom FO tabs or holders to try out.
> I retrofitted one of them onto one of my Wasp Uniphoxx frames this past weekend.
> 
> I carved out the blade shape into the fork and inlaid it with med. thick CA glue, but haven't had a chance to get it outside in the bright sun yet.
> ...


Great idea!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> To tag onto this FO topic but with a different option, our Scottish buddy John [mention]Trap1 [/mention] made and sent me some custom FO tabs or holders to try out.
> I retrofitted one of them onto one of my Wasp Uniphoxx frames this past weekend.
> 
> I carved out the blade shape into the fork and inlaid it with med. thick CA glue, but haven't had a chance to get it outside in the bright sun yet.
> ...


Wow that is brilliant  I will have to try that out!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Very thoughtful of John and great skills!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Talaman said:


> Very thoughtful of John and great skills!


Agreed, John did great making these for me, quality work indeed.
[mention]Trap1 [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom BD Bad (Jun 19, 2020)

Gross misuse of a soldering iron, but you can burn a narrow and shallow groove with it.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi with it being the length of the fibre optic that determines the brightness of the optic (ie. more length showing unobstructed means brighter optic) I find sinking my 1mm x 20mm optic fibre flush along the side of the fork with the 1mm end showing exactly where it needs to be the best way its never obstructed by bands or my fingers and is super bright in sunlight and at night with a torch or that and I use both red and green and both work great 🎯👊👍👌


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

*Booral121 * That is a really neat job! How did you drill the white slingshot so accurately to achieve a great slot like that?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't drill it I use 0.8 mm dremil bit and I'm a actual jedi 🤣🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Booral121 said:


> I don't drill it I use 0.8 mm dremil bit and I'm a actual jedi


Hey Obi-Wan Kenobi, do you think the Dremel bit would go through Walnut and thin (1/8” maybe ?) Aluminum?

I would like to replicate exactly what you did ( fantastic idea and job btw ) on a curvy frame Joe [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] just sent….already have his blessing to do it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hey Obi-Wan Kenobi, do you think the Dremel bit would go through Walnut and thin (1/8” maybe ?) Aluminum?
> 
> I would like to replicate exactly what you did ( fantastic idea and job btw ) on a curvy frame Joe [mention]Ibojoe [/mention] just sent….already have his blessing to do it.
> 
> ...


Darrell I can't see it being a problem like just have to adjust your speed to suit 👌🎯👊 one thing I do first is just creat a small indent with a flathead screwdriver 🪛 this aids in keeping the line. do your length first then first then use the burr to make a hole on the corner of your fork tip slide in your optic little drop of superglue in the track hold down then trim any excess hanging out the the corner (reference point) a cut end shows far better than a burnt end.


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

*Booral121*
Hey Jedi master! I hear what you say about the Dremmel and can see what you mean - but I can't get my head around how the edges look like you must have drilled them to get that material over the edges? Or is that glue covering the F.O ? Grateful for any clarification you can provide please.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Talaman said:


> *Booral121*
> Hey Jedi master! I hear what you say about the Dremmel and can see what you mean - but I can't get my head around how the edges look like you must have drilled them to get that material over the edges? Or is that glue covering the F.O ? Grateful for any clarification you can provide please.
> View attachment 353735


It's a 0.8 mm dremel burr head and that's a 1mm fibre optic the burr is a ball shape so when you go down then along with it it creates like a channel that's really snug then then you use the same burr piece on the tip corner then slide the optic in the hole along the chann with a tiny spot of super glue on the bottom the top has to be clean and clear from glue so as to get optimum light in 👍 im going do a wee video tonight as a few people have asked now bud it's really easy 👊🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------

